# 9-11-12 Navarre Beach



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Went out east of the Pier Sunday morning with Steve and his buddy. There was a bunch of us yakkers out there ready to fish the first nice day after the storm. Had trouble catching bait . Couldn't catch any cigs but caught a few hard tails and some menhaden . 
On the way out I witnessed romanfishrman dump his yak and lose his rod. What a bummer! 
So I headed out a few miles to a honey hole and anchored off due to the strong current.at first all I caught was Sharks and more sharks. Caught 5 and hooked a big one but he was cut off. 
As I was catching one, I detached my anchor line to fight one. I thought my float for my anchor line would have stayed on top but NO . The current was so strong it brought my float down under and couldn't find it. Looked for awhile and then all of a sudden Steve hooked it. Right on Steve. I'm glad he hooked it cause that was the second one I would have lost this summer. 
Then a friend of a friend pulled up on his yak with another guy and was slaying the Snapper . I was like WTF! He showed me what he was using and let me have one of his jigs. Then it was on I caught 3 nice snapper and another Lemon shark , which I should have kept. I met another yakker that took the pictures of my shark I should have kept. His name was Mark "needtofish".
On the way back I caught a couple of spanish . And wow that current sure kicked my butt. It was tough paddling back. well anyways heres a couple of pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice....water looks purty good! don't look rough like they said!!!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Jason said:


> Nice....water looks purty good! don't look rough like they said!!!


Wasn't that it was rough. It got windy and the current was strong!


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

Was out there also, the current was a mother coming back in.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm assuming this was last weekend not the 11th.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report. Doesn't look too bad out there.

Just in case your interested, thats a Blacknose Shark (_Carcharhinus acronotus_) not a Lemon Shark


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is some good info on shark ID:
http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/sharks/2008/Rec_shark_ID_placard.pdf

(Also, FYI - most sharks have to be 54" to the fork to keep).


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Lucky Pink Bucket said:


> Here is some good info on shark ID:
> http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/sfa/hms/sharks/2008/Rec_shark_ID_placard.pdf
> 
> (Also, FYI - most sharks have to be 54" to the fork to keep).



def not a lemon shark....


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

The reason I thought it was a lemon shark was because it had green markings behind its eyes . But maybe I'm wrong .


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

For future ref: both dorsal fins on a lemon shark are nearly the same size. Not a clue about green spots, I'd love to see a close-up pic if you got one!

I agree with Chris, that's definitely a juvi blacktip. Cool catch, those are loads of fun! You're a braver man than I, I never bring a shark in the kayak anymore after the time I made that mistake and it turned really not-fun really quick!

Nice job! Keep it up!
Alex


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh almost forgot to add, Lemon sharks are prohibited from harvest! Blacktip on the other hand is one of the few species that doesn't have a minimum size limit. Perfectly legal to keep and very tasty!

Alex


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Aquahollic said:


> I'm assuming this was last weekend not the 11th.


Yeah my bad it was 9-2-12


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dang man no vest?? Be careful out there it could get ugly quick... Nice catch though


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

im sure hes got a vest within reach in case something happens...BUT the leg/foot in between his leg is what got me the most....lol....I know I know the strong current, the wind....lol bla bla...easy now.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey Rich, good to see your luck has changed for the better.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah! Vest is in arms reach. Yeah i was like wth when that dude put his foot over there. Hes lucky he wasnt shark bait. Lol


----------

